# GCTS Throwback/retro tourney details...



## Capt. Lynn (Jan 21, 2010)

Details for the October 29th Throwback/retro event are now up on the web site @www.specktourney.com. This is going to be a lot of fun and should be interesting to say the least. You can also follow us on our facebook fan page and group page (2) places: *Gulf Coast Trout Series*. I will be posting more on this event as it draws closer. Also, the dates for the 2012 Series are now up on the web site.

Capt. Lynn


----------



## Capt. Lynn (Jan 21, 2010)

*Get ready...*

Get ya some Fins, dust off the Top Dogs, find yourself a Russelure, and dip you some Kelly Wiggler Shrimp Tails, the Throwback/retro tourney is right around the corner. October 29th @ Harborwalk Marina and Yacht Club. For mor details go to www.specktourney.com or find us on Facebook @ Gulf Coast Trout Series. Hope to see you there.

Capt. Lynn


----------



## Capt. Lynn (Jan 21, 2010)

*More info...*

Here is the flyer for the Throwback/retro tourney...


----------



## Capt. Lynn (Jan 21, 2010)

*Getting close...*

We are less than 3 weeks away from our fall Throwback/retro event. Remember it is only $75.00 for GCTS members and $100.00 for non-members. This event will be a lot of fun with everyone using the same bullets' so to speak. We will be having 2 captains meetings for this one. The first will be at Gulf Coast Composite on Wednesday the 26th at 6pm. The second one will be @ Harborwalk on Thursday the 27th @ 6pm. *Baad Marine Supply* will be on hand and will have a good supply of all of the eligible baits and line. Remember we will be supplying you with 1 150yard spool of *FINS*, 1 *Top Dog* (original), 1 *Russelure*, add 1 pack of *Kelley Wigglers* (shrimp tails). You can add to that arsenal on your own, either before hand are at 1 of the meetings. See attachment for more details. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Capt. Lynn (Jan 21, 2010)

*Registration is now open...*

Registration is now open for the Throwback/retro event on October 29th out of Harborwalk Marina and Yacht Club. Just go to www.specktourney.com and click on Gulf Coast Trout Series and follow the links to pay online or in advance. Remember we will have Captains meetings at 2 locations: Wednesday the 26th, 6pm @ Gulf Coast Composite and Thursday the 27th, 6pm @ Harborwalk. This event will feature 1,2 and 3 man teams with low entries and will be a lot of fun. There will be three Calcutta categories; Big Trout, Big Red, and Overall stringer. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Capt. Lynn (Jan 21, 2010)

*hrowback/retro tourney...this weekend*

The first of 2 captains meetings for the Throwback/retro event will be this Wednesday @ Gulf Coast Composite in League City with registration starting @ 6pm and a short captains meeting to follow. There will be food and drink for all. You will receive your line and baits at his time. Baad Marine Supply will also be on hand for anyone needing extras. For those of you that cannot make the Wednesday meeting, we wll be having another on Thursday @ Harborwalk. Congrats to Aaron Stillwagon for being the first to guess the Top Dog color (94mr-18). Hope to see you there.


----------

